# Dzelži / Hardware >  Dators nesledzas iekša

## mikucis21

Tad nu tada problēma.Viendien serfoju interneta un dators pats no sevis izsledzas.Nu neko meginu slegt atpakal bet nesledzs,ventilatori iegriezas uz sekundi un apstajas.Un tad  vins ta medz dzerit pats no sevis,ik pa sekundei iesledzas iegriezas un apstajas,ta vairakas reizes pec kartas.Domaju PSU vainigs,pameginaju ar citu ari tas pats.Kas varetu but par vainu?

----------


## lauriss

Varbūt īsais kkur un psu slēdzas aizsardzība. Bet nu tas maz ticams

----------


## lauriss

Psu vispār ir jūtīgs pret īsajiem. Vienreiz eksperimentējot ar usb salaid  uz īso. Momentā izrubija psu kompi.

----------


## mikucis21

Par iso man ari bij doma.Bet ei nu sazin kur vins i.

----------


## antons21

Pārbaudi USB ligzdas, varbūt kāda salauzta un īsina barošanas spriegumu.

----------


## mikucis21

Tur viss ir okey.Ka tik nebus Matesplate jamaina.Tur ta zala lampina itka deg

----------


## Tārps

Kas par kompi ? Portatīvais?

----------


## mikucis21

Stacionarais

----------


## sasasa

Nomet biosu pa nullēm un paskaties ko tad dara. ja tas pats tad apskaties ko plika mamma dara - vai arī restartējas. Apskati ramu

----------


## mikucis21

Nelidzeja nekas.Plika mamma dara to pasu,restartejas pat neiepikstas.

----------


## sasasa

> Nelidzeja nekas.Plika mamma dara to pasu,restartejas pat neiepikstas.


 Nu ja plika mamma restartējas, tad tak skaidrs kas pie vainas, ja vien kaut kur nav milzīga putekļu kaudze

----------


## Ar4

ir gadījies ne reizi vien, simptomi saka - PSU nobeidzies. (Protams, mātesplate arī var būt beigta, vienkārši saku, ka ir gan pašam, gan Sašam tā bijis, CPU iegriežas uz mirkli un PSU izslēdzas (aiziet tikai uz starta funkciju šams).

----------


## sasasa

Tak cilvēks jau teica ka ar citu barokli dara to pašu!

----------

